# ZFS userquota support for rquotad



## bsdorusr (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone knows if FreeBSD 9.2 or 10 rquotad supports zfs userquota? I.e., one can check quota usage from an NFS client?

Thanks.


----------



## James Craig (Dec 24, 2015)

This would be very important to me too.
Did you ever get any resolution?


----------

